
Apple is screwing up HomeKit; here’s how they can fix it - tdrnd
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/30/apple-is-screwing-up-homekit-heres-how-they-can-fix-it/
======
karmar100
Introducing Xped (ADRC). Worthwhile to research. New Language - RML. Unique
Product Registration System. Ex Intel IOT Home Division MD on board. Agreement
with Telink Semiconductor. Website -
[http://www.xped.com](http://www.xped.com)

------
karmar100
Introduce Xped with ADRC. Former IOT of Intel Home Division on board.
[http://www.xped.com](http://www.xped.com)

